# credence speakers still in business?



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I emailed them a week ago, still no response. The online store is "closed for maintenence"


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

As far as I know they're still in business. We sell a lot of Probox enclosures, and they make the speakers that come in them. Haven't heard anything about them going out of business.

FWIW, I've never been very impressed with their woofers. If the voice coil doesn't burn up, then the speaker falls apart around it. (surrounds come unglued, leads fall apart.)


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

they had some old school lanzar oa-10's that would really make the system I'm planning. BNIB from 1991,lol


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

Hmmm. Ill see if I can find anything out on Monday. I know someone who would know the answer.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

nobody drives by them on their way to work, lol?


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I emailed them a week ago, still no response. The online store is "closed for maintenence"


Did you ever get through to them?

I am trying to find out about some old school recones.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Thier site still seems down, but I cant find anything like a bankruptcy announcement or a real estate listing. That would seem like a final answer to me.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldnt think they are gone.I believe they still make subs for Kicker.Unless they outsourced them to China.And they probably would be having a big blowout sale.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone try the number on the website?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I just tried calling them. The toll free number is apparantly a fax (hate that noise). The local number I let ring for about a minute before it went to voice mail. I left my number, we shall see what happens.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, it's been 4 business days, no call back. Even if they were still around, I don't think I would trust them with my money.


----------



## 75blazer (Sep 22, 2009)

Any word on these guys?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

They are still in business. I was emailing with one of the guys about some speakers a couple months ago


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> They are still in business. I was emailing with one of the guys about some speakers a couple months ago



Can you share the email?


----------



## 75blazer (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm thinking they're not open any more....


----------



## 75blazer (Sep 22, 2009)

Website is down. Me thinks they gone.


----------



## ilingusdou (Jun 25, 2014)

As per the Credence's owner's son: "Technically still open but nothing going on." The owner has all but retired.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I hate to see a company as established as that go down.... but I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for some buyout deals for Credence woofers on Parts Express.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I got some old woofers on buyout from Parts Express about 3 years ago at a good price.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

ilingusdou said:


> As per the Credence's owner's son: "Technically still open but nothing going on." The owner has all but retired.


I could see not manufacturing anymore, but why not sell the old stock thats been sitting around? I wonder what happens to that stuff...


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I could see not manufacturing anymore, but why not sell the old stock thats been sitting around? I wonder what happens to that stuff...


A lot of that stuff either gets sold on EBAY or through Part Express at discount prices.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I drive by the factory every day. It hasn't been open in quite some time. Boarded up/grown over. No cars.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Face it... something happened whether due to lack of orders or family illness... IE they're gone, at least for a while.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

My grandmother retired from there. They shut down for lack of business/interest.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

bmiller1 said:


> My grandmother retired from there. They shut down for lack of business/interest.



Figures.... with all of the new companies out there outsourcing or making their own drivers it was bound to happen. I guess my Credence small box 8" (original round solobarics) are now unicorns. It's a shame.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

About 2 years ago they were blowing out JL 18's for $99 each.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

that sucks. i got one the of the JL 18s and have purchased a few of the close out subs from them. I think I still have a set of the 10" round solobarics they made without the kicker logo.


----------

